# s13 v s14



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

which is better for sr swap an s13 or s14 why?????


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

depends on what sr20det engine you have. if you have a s13 sr20det, it would be easier to swap it into a s13. if you have a s14 sr20det, it would be easier to swap it into a s14.

only difference between straight swaps and hybrid swaps are that the wiring is a little different. however, both (s13 &s14) are fine candidates for sr20det swaps

i guess i don't have to pm you anymore


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i've read that the S13 SR engine swaps into the S14 easier than the S14 SR.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

really?? hmm.. i wouldn't know :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

neither would i, and i dont really care either.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^^^ hahahaha


Your really stuck on that CA aren't ya!?! hahaha. that's awesome. goodluck with it :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

stuck on something he doens't have yet


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol off topic within moments, and this thread is stupid, which is better?? s13 s14, been done already, somebody didnt search. so this thread should just be hijacked by somebody with more useful information or whatever they got.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> stuck on something he doens't have yet


patience my son...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i've read that the S13 SR engine swaps into the S14 easier than the S14 SR.


 that is an incorrect statement...

with the S13, you have do deal with a lot of issues due to the high/low port throttle body. putting an S13 into an S14 ain't bad, but the aftermarket does not support such a swap and a lot more custom crap is needed. i've got a buddy with that exact swap now. He mentioned a while back that if he could start over and do it again, he'd go S14 in a heart beat. So my other friend with an S14 got the S14 SR. Bolted right in.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> that is an incorrect statement...
> 
> with the S13, you have do deal with a lot of issues due to the high/low port throttle body. putting an S13 into an S14 ain't bad, but the aftermarket does not support such a swap and a lot more custom crap is needed. i've got a buddy with that exact swap now. He mentioned a while back that if he could start over and do it again, he'd go S14 in a heart beat. So my other friend with an S14 got the S14 SR. Bolted right in.


whatever works. that was only what i had read. hell if i care how an SR goes into any 240 really. i'm not pleased with that engine at all. but that's just my opinion.


----------

